# ISO: Honey Almond Chicken recipe



## tsim (Jan 22, 2007)

I got some honey a couple days ago and couldn't remember what I got it for, although for some reason after getting it the thought popped in my head:  honey crusted almond chicken.  No idea on how to make it though.  Help?


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 22, 2007)

You can select the recipe from here.


----------



## tsim (Feb 1, 2007)

I had tried something on my own the Tuesday night and it turned out ok.  So I thought last night I could cheat a bit and decided to experiment on the honey almond chicken.  I let the chicken soak in probably 1/4 cup honey and...um... 1 tsp of almond flavoring.  

Yeah, that didn't turn out nearly as well as I was hoping it did.  Eh, you win some, you lose some, right?  Thankfully, my roommate thought it was awesome and ate the whole thing and I ended up eating chicken noodle soup.  Next time, I think I'll try to stick the recipie on the honey almond.  Haha!


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 1, 2007)

Glad your first attempt at the recipe turned out well for you.  By the way, which recipe did you select?


----------



## tsim (Feb 1, 2007)

I guess I didn't make that last post clear.  Sorry.  

The meal I made on Tuesday was a thing I just thought of on the spot using chicken, garlic salt, Italian seasoning and parmesan and I cooked in on a buttered skillet.  

Since _that_ recipie worked so well, I thought I could cheat on the honey almond recipe.  So I haven't actually used the recipes you pointed out yet.  I tried using honey and 1 tsp of almond flavoring, but it didn't turn out so well.  I didn't like the flavor so much, but my roommate enjoyed it.  Next time I'm going to try one of the recipes you suggested.


----------



## carrot (May 20, 2008)

any ideas on what to substitute for nuts in recipes where nuts are an accent, like honey almond chicken?  my husband hates nuts, but sometimes having that crunchy texture makes the dish more interesting.  i've tried those crunch chinese noodles.  any other ideas?  thanks.


----------



## quicksilver (May 20, 2008)

*     What about crushed cornflakes, saltines, potato chips or nachos, Carrot?     *

* 

*


----------



## attie (May 22, 2008)

carrot said:


> any ideas on what to substitute for nuts in recipes where nuts are an accent, like honey almond chicken?  my husband hates nuts, but sometimes having that crunchy texture makes the dish more interesting.  i've tried those crunch chinese noodles.  any other ideas?  thanks.



What about diced bamboo shoots, they would stay crunchy


----------



## carrot (May 28, 2008)

great ideas quicksilver and attie!  i love the dancing carrot.


----------

